# Kindle 2 Blank Screen



## KingRBlue

Last night I got the "Please wait while your Kindle is updated, etc etc etc" screen.

I left it on my desk, and went to bed. 

When I woke up this morning, it was STILL on that same page, and the progress bar had not moved. 

I let it sit for another hour or 2, and decided to reset it. 

I slid the power switch over for 15 seconds or so until the screen flashed and went blank.

Now, my K2 doesnt seem to want to turn on. Anyone have any clue what happened?


----------



## KingRBlue

Solved my own problem-

Called Kindle support, and apparently for the hard reset (holding power switch for 20-30 seconds) to work, it has to be UNPLUGGED from power. The 20-30 seconds hard reset is a battery disconnect reset, and for that to work, there can't be external power.


----------



## pomlover2586

WOW.....glad it's OK!


----------



## LaDamaBelle

Fabulous! that really worked for me. Thanks!!


----------



## PhillipA82

KingRBlue said:


> Solved my own problem-
> 
> Called Kindle support, and apparently for the hard reset (holding power switch for 20-30 seconds) to work, it has to be UNPLUGGED from power. The 20-30 seconds hard reset is a battery disconnect reset, and for that to work, there can't be external power.


Awesome thanks


----------



## kevindorsey

Cool!


----------



## Bricy

KingRBlue said:


> Solved my own problem-
> 
> Called Kindle support, and apparently for the hard reset (holding power switch for 20-30 seconds) to work, it has to be UNPLUGGED from power. The 20-30 seconds hard reset is a battery disconnect reset, and for that to work, there can't be external power.


Hi! thank you so much for finding the answer; i tried it and my kindle is working again too. If anyone else does this, don't panic when you let go of the button after 30 seconds and nothing happens right away. It took maybe ten seconds for mine to respond.


----------



## dnelsen

So glad I found this site....you guys solved my problem and saved me a call to tech support...great board


----------



## tabbycat678

This was so helpful. I thought my kindle was broken. It froze up last night and when I held the on/off button until it flashed it shut down and went blank. I tried to get it back on and nothing. I tried charging it and plugging it in to the computer. Still nothing. So I started reserching online. Nothing. Until this site. I tried the 30 sec restart and about 10 secs later up and going again. Thank you so much. This was VERY helpful.


----------



## zengrl

Worked for me too! Lost my spot in the book I was reading, but I can live with that. Thanks!


----------



## Rjrhea

Thanks... saved me a call to K-support too!  Initially I thought it didn't work but just like some others, 10 or 15 seconds after I released the power button up it came!  Yay!


----------



## neharana

Really informative thread.


----------



## Kindle Tourism Fiction

Thanks, your advice really helped. That scared me to death this morning.


----------



## wralnuts

I had this happen to me last night too.  I recharged the kindle... nothing... I held the switch for about 10 seconds...nothing...I had read to do a "soft boot" to hold down the shift, alt & r keys all at once... nothing...tried again this morning... still nothing...Do you think I need to try to hold the switch for 30-40 seconds??  any other ideas


----------



## sebat

wralnuts said:


> I had this happen to me last night too. I recharged the kindle... nothing... I held the switch for about 10 seconds...nothing...I had read to do a "soft boot" to hold down the shift, alt & r keys all at once... nothing...tried again this morning... still nothing...Do you think I need to try to hold the switch for 30-40 seconds?? any other ideas


Yes, 30-40 sec is need to do the reboot. If that doesn't do it call Kindle CS. 1-866-321-8851.


----------



## wralnuts

Thank you!  I will try that when I get home tonight!!


----------



## wralnuts

It worked!!  30-40 seconds did the trick!!! YEAH  
Thank you!


----------



## sebat

That's great!


----------



## Kindlelovr35

I totally freaked out 2 days ago. I had a break from reading and left my kindle on the table like I always do. My 7-year-old-son felt like reading something too and tried to search for the book he wanted to read by pressing lots of buttons at one...that worked! NOT!!  It froze in a screen where it was looking for active networks. I tried turning my kindle off and nothing. I held the power slide button for about ten seconds and the screen went blank - no biggie. Then I tried to turn it back on.   Man...I totally panicked when it did not turn on. But I had to go to sleep then to get to work real early yesterday so I left it charging - it would certainly turn on again after a good charge. Maybe.

Woke up next morning and tried to turn it on - it didn't. No no no no NO! I had no time to keep freaking out - had to go to work. When I came back last night I tried again - nothing. I wanted to cry, really. I decided to postpone googling for a solution because, honestly, I was scared to death that my kid really had broken it. Then this morning I quit being a chicken, found this site and followed your instructions - just perfect! Worked like a charm.  

I held the power button for 30-40 secs and the screen flickred. The kindle logo came back on and after another 30 seconds it asked me for my password. WOW! What a relief!! Thanks guys - you were amazing posting this solution here!


----------



## Elk

Yippy!

Happy Kindlers!


----------



## Morf

Kindlelovr35 said:


> I held the power slide button for about ten seconds and the screen went blank - no biggie.


Ten seconds simply causes the screen to turn off. As far as I'm aware, it isn't really a power off, it just blanks the screen to make aircrews happy that the electronic device is "turned off". It certainly won't restart an unwell Kindle.



Kindlelovr35 said:


> I held the power button for 30-40 secs and the screen flickred. The kindle logo came back on and after another 30 seconds it asked me for my password. WOW! What a relief!! Thanks guys - you were amazing posting this solution here!


Yep, you do need 30 secs or so for a restart, it's caught lots of people out.


----------



## flowah12

KingRBlue said:


> Solved my own problem-
> 
> Called Kindle support, and apparently for the hard reset (holding power switch for 20-30 seconds) to work, it has to be UNPLUGGED from power. The 20-30 seconds hard reset is a battery disconnect reset, and for that to work, there can't be external power.


My daughter was very upset. 8 and an avid reader. Because of this post she missed out on about 5 minutes of reading time! You are awesome! Thank you for posting.


----------

